# rubber track popped off on my t250



## PreferredResto (Aug 14, 2008)

I rented a bobcat t250 and did around 7 hours worth of work with it yesterday. With around 1 hour left i was makinga turn in some grass and the left track came off. Is there anyway to get this thing back on onsite? Or does it have to go back to the rental company. Next question how the hell do i get it back on the trailer now.? 

Its not down in the pit thankfully its near the road just on the other side of the curb.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sure you can get the track back on.

First thing you need to do is get the machine lifted off the ground so the track can be positioned back into place.

The way I would do this is get some blocking (6 X 6's or stacked 2X8's). Make sure the bucket is off the ground and wedge the blocking under the rear of the loader. with the blocking in place push down with front bucket in the "dumped" position, This will lift the front of the loader off the ground and by pivoting on the blocking will lift the tracks off the ground.

Now block the front of the machine so it will not drift down while working. This is important, you don't want the loader falling down and anyone getting injured.

Now that you have the machine off the ground, you need to relive the pressure on the adjusting piston that tightens the track. This is located under a metal plate on the track frame. You need to take out a couple bolts to remove the plate and under this plate will be a grease fitting, and probably a bolt.

If there is a bolt next to the grease fitting loosen that bolt and grease should come out releasing the pressure on the adjuster. If there is no bolt you need to remove the grease fitting. Be careful of the grease under pressure, it can be hazardous. (there should be labels indicating were to add grease/relieve pressure).

With the pressure off the adjuster, the idle roller can be moved allowing for enough slack for the track to be man handled back into place.

With the track in place, you need to add grease to the adjuster, taking the slack out of the system and getting the track tight.

Proper adjustment is about 1/2 to 1" of space between the center roller (under the machine) and the track while the loader is off the ground and the track "hanging".

If you have any trouble understanding any of these instructions, don't try to tackle this. You could very easily get injured or killed fooling around with this thing, it does weigh aver 9,000 pounds.

Call the rental Company and have them come out and fix it. It is their fault any way for sending you a loader with it's tracks out of adjustment.

Don't let them charge you a service call, a loader with the track properly adjusted will not loose a track.

Good luck with it.


----------



## PreferredResto (Aug 14, 2008)

That ounds about like i expected it was going to be to get it on or off. Im not doing all that ****. Actually i guess iw ould but i have no way to get grease back in to tighten it so theyll just have to come handle it. The rental is due back tomorrow @ 8am. Ill call them and tell them where it is and good luck getting it. BTW you owe me another one next weekend to finish the job. I think thats reasonable.


----------

